# Topics > Related topics > Open source >  PyRobot, open source robotics research platform

## Airicist

Contributors:

Meta Platforms, Inc.

Carnegie Mellon University

pyrobot.org

github.com/facebookresearch/pyrobot

Robot Operating System (ROS)

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook PyRobot goes open source to speed robotics, AI research"

June 20, 2019

----------


## Airicist

"Open-sourcing PyRobot to accelerate AI robotics research"

by Abhinav Gupta, Saurabh Gupta
June 20, 2019

----------

